# The Aurora Phantom at another dramatic moment



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

PLEASE NOTE: THIS REPLACEMENT HEAD IS ONLY FOR THE POLAR LIGHTS PHANTOM. IT WILL NOT FIT AN AURORA PHANTOM.

Here’s a project I’ve wanted to do for a long time: A James Bama-style Phantom replacement head for the Polar Lights model kit. Basically, what we end up with is the Aurora Phantom at a different moment in his tale, shortly after being unmasked.










Sculpted by Chris Wooten. Coming in a few days from Dedham Pond Designs.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

HUGE improvement!
Bob


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh thats way better than the poor PL version. Will it include new hands (also poor in the kit)?


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

*great Stuff!*


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad you like it, folks. No, no hands, I was pinching pennies on this one. I figured I'd fill the divots in my kit's hands with putty or something.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool, kudos Todd!! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

me wants a copy o' dat head!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the PL kit, the one with the organ in it I believe?, still in the box and would be very interested in getting one of these to stash away for when I build it. Looks great, like a smaller version of my MIM Phantom build.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a site link to share for this?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, folks. I'm going to work on making castings today. It will show up on Dedham Pond's page on my website when I have time to do an update, but I'll post pricing details on a couple of forums soon.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good. I don't remeber the tie plugging in to the shirt though. I know it does on the PL version.

I'm in the process of making a "different" monster myself.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The model is the PL version, not Aurora.

Just to make sure everyone understands, this replacement head is NOT a good fit for the Aurora kit. The Polar Lights model is a bit larger.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Todd P. said:


> The model is the PL version, not Aurora.
> 
> Just to make sure everyone understands, this replacement head is NOT a good fit for the Aurora kit. The Polar Lights model is a bit larger.


Hi Todd,
This replacement head looks excellent for the PL Phantom, and I hope to get one when they become available. I was wondering if there might be a chance in the future of getting one like this for the Aurora Phantom. I know that someone used to make one, but I don't think it's available anymore, not sure on that though.
Thanks! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Kitz. There have been a couple of box-art heads for the Aurora kit, so I doubt I'll offer one. I might do another replacement head eventually, but for the most part I think a couple of other producers are doing plenty to keep the market well supplied.

I've wanted to do this project for at least four years and finally decided to go for it. Now, if only Round 2 would repop the kit.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Todd, I'll be sure to pick up a couple of these when they become available. Again, excellent work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful sculpture by Chris! VAST improvement!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Todd; that is an outstanding sculpt! Kitzilla; Posthumous has a SET of parts designed to alter the Aurora/Monogram kit to the Bama boxart (replacement head, left arm clutching the cape, replacement prisoner face and arms and a boxart style nameplate). Although the head in the Posthumous set is closer to Cagney wearing the make-up from "Man of a Thousand Faces" than the actual Bama art(which Chris just NAILED!!!) John from Posthumous does not have an internet presence, but the parts (and several other sets) ARE still available from him, and he usually runs an ad in Amazing Figure Modeler. I have his PO box address around here somewhere... pretty sure the set sells for $35 postpaid.
Tom


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Tom. The Posthumous set for the Aurora Phantom is very cool, and the main reason I probably wouldn't bother trying to do a box-art head for the Aurora Phantom.

As I said, there's a chance I'll do more replacement parts, but I'm pretty happy with what's already coming from other producers.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The Polar Lights version you are talking about is the one with the organ in it, right? The Aurora version was the one with a prisoner in a cage at the base of the model? I have the PL version and am trying to pick up the Aurora version if possible.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Aurora Phantom with the Posthumous replacement parts, parked on a Python Kits replacement base. This is the build-up I did for John Apgar at Posthumous and at one point Al Rebeiro had it on his (Python's) website. Box art set IS available, not sure about the base.
I found John Apgar's contact info. You can write to him at:
John Apgar
PO Box 59
Flanders, NJ 07836
Hope this helps (sorry for the derailment Todd)
Tom


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

When will the Head be available. I have the PL kit in the closet. Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Chris. I'm starting to sell it now. Just haven't posted a sale thread here because I don't have enough castings yet. I expect to have more to offer early next week.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Todd; that is an outstanding sculpt! Kitzilla; Posthumous has a SET of parts designed to alter the Aurora/Monogram kit to the Bama boxart (replacement head, left arm clutching the cape, replacement prisoner face and arms and a boxart style nameplate). Although the head in the Posthumous set is closer to Cagney wearing the make-up from "Man of a Thousand Faces" than the actual Bama art(which Chris just NAILED!!!) John from Posthumous does not have an internet presence, but the parts (and several other sets) ARE still available from him, and he usually runs an ad in Amazing Figure Modeler. I have his PO box address around here somewhere... pretty sure the set sells for $35 postpaid.
> Tom


Tom,
Thank you for all the great info! That's the set I was thinking about, but wasn't sure of it's availability. I will try to contact John at the address you gave.
I am very much looking forward to getting Todd's version for the Polar Lights Kit too. It's a perfect sculpt IMHO, and it will be an outstanding addition to this kit. As Todd said earlier, "it would be great if Round 2 would re-issue this kit", I couldn't agree more.
Thanks again! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Todd P. said:


> Glad you like it, folks. No, no hands, I was pinching pennies on this one. I figured I'd fill the divots in my kit's hands with putty or something.


I was disappointed with the hand sculpts.To me it was more then just the divots.I also thought the organ was out of scale.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The hands are a shortcoming for sure, but I think they're fixable. I think I read once the organ was more like 1/12 scale while the figure is 1/8 (maybe even 1/7 given how much larger it is than the Aurora Phantom). I imagine the size was in part a cost-saving measure. It works OK for me.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Todd P. said:


> The hands are a shortcoming for sure, but I think they're fixable. I think I read once the organ was more like 1/12 scale while the figure is 1/8 (maybe even 1/7 given how much larger it is than the Aurora Phantom). I imagine the size was in part a cost-saving measure. It works OK for me.


What`s the price on these heads Todd?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Price in the U.S. will be $20 shipped. Outside the U.S. is $15 plus shipping, but all I have for packing right now is priority mail boxes, which I get free. I'm watching for a supply of small boxes I can send first class, but I live in the boonies so I don't get much opportunity to dumpster dive.

Detailed posting coming soon to the sale forum.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Head looks great, and would improve that PL Phantom!! I wonder if Round 2 is releasing the kit again?


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Todd P. said:


> Price in the U.S. will be $20 shipped. Outside the U.S. is $15 plus shipping, but all I have for packing right now is priority mail boxes, which I get free. I'm watching for a supply of small boxes I can send first class, but I live in the boonies so I don't get much opportunity to dumpster dive.
> 
> Detailed posting coming soon to the sale forum.


I'm keen to get one of the replacement heads too. I hope you don't mind posting to Australia.

All the best,

Glenn


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

No problem at all shipping to Australia. Still lack boxes that will allow me to mail it first class.

I expect more resin early in the week.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Info is up in the swap and sell forum.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> I was disappointed with the hand sculpts.To me it was more then just the divots.I also thought the organ was out of scale.


Well you know what they say Biz...Large hands...large organ (easier to play I suppose)....er... anyway....Pm sent Todd:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had the kit a few times and got rid of it just as many times.... it's always been a kit that just doesn't do it for me.
The resculpted head you've done is making me think about finding the kit again. Excellent replacement piece Todd!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Well you know what they say Biz...Large hands...large organ (easier to play I suppose)....er... anyway....Pm sent Todd:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I wanna comment so very badly but I like it here......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

....er...um... quick post a picture...








...no two pictures...







...
Hey has anyone ever done a kit of him playing the Accordion???
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I received my replacement head from Todd P. today. If you think it looks good in the photos, wait 'til you see it in person! Fantastic detail, no voids or visible air bubbles, and only the slightest hint of flash/seam lines behind each ear lobe. A _huge_ improvement over the kit's original head! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool... just ordered a couple myself:thumbsup:
These look too good to pass up :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's the replacement head next to the Polar Lights original:










And next to a repop of the Aurora Phantom:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep! looks like a winner to me!


----------

